# Barn archery ibo world qualifier jan10th-13th, all rinehart's



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Me and a buddy would love to be there coming out of livingston county here!


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds fun..I'm on vacation that week!!! I'll try to get some NE Ind boys together and head on up!!! What are we looking at for an entry fee?? $25/$30???


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ahcnc said:


> Sounds fun..I'm on vacation that week!!! I'll try to get some NE Ind boys together and head on up!!! What are we looking at for an entry fee?? $25/$30???




I might be interested in going with you guys


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

25 for the money classes, 15 for hunter, and a novice hunter( never shot in a tourny before).youth and kids 5 and cubs free. water going to be deep in a few of the classes, in ahc we could have 10 guys that finished in the top 20 in the nat triple crown and last year we had a rookie win it.


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Count me in! You always put on a great shoot Ray and look forward to this one! Going to try my luck shooting with the big guys in AHC this year.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

Jacque and I will be there Great group of guys to associated with

Ed


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Dang Milkman....If you guys are that tough, I better practice A LOT more!!!!!!! I'm kind of a has been ya know!!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

is it going to be a fresh course for everyone or can people practice on it before they shoot it. just asking. you never know until you ask.is this a money shoot or just qualifer?
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

sounds like novice hunter for this guy...cant wait


----------



## mibo11x (Dec 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

we just got back from up north for a few days, yes it will b a new course set up before the shoot, nobody will shoot it before the tourny,and anyone that helps me set course won't b shooting. welcome to come shoot at the barn anytime, couple hints be ready for 3yds to 40, lighting is ok some think little dark and others think just fine, best to b prepared and have a light. alot of leauge guys run 3x to 4x lenes.
ahcnc u better practice cause the locals boys love whipping the big boys!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> we just got back from up north for a few days, yes it will b a new course set up before the shoot, nobody will shoot it before the tourny,and anyone that helps me set course won't b shooting. welcome to come shoot at the barn anytime, couple hints be ready for 3yds to 40, lighting is ok some think little dark and others think just fine, best to b prepared and have a light. alot of leauge guys run 3x to 4x lenes.
> ahcnc u better practice cause the locals boys love whipping the big boys!



In MBR class I'm not allowed to use a lens so I'll be at a disadvantage to the "local boys" so it looks like I better practice a lot too. Good thing there's a shopabout 45 minutes from me that has a 50 yard indoor range for me to practice in.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> we just got back from up north for a few days, yes it will b a new course set up before the shoot, nobody will shoot it before the tourny,and anyone that helps me set course won't b shooting. welcome to come shoot at the barn anytime, couple hints be ready for 3yds to 40, lighting is ok some think little dark and others think just fine, best to b prepared and have a light. alot of leauge guys run 3x to 4x lenes.
> ahcnc u better practice cause the locals boys love whipping the big boys!


thanks milkman


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Team Vendetta will be going.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

BigGobbler said:


> Team Vendetta will be going.



More than likely I'll be there too


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

u will be just fine, none of the pin shooters can run a lens, going to try tommorow to see if bills new moose,elk and polar bear going to it in barn. just remember the the most important barn rule, low score has to pitch calf pens or milk a shift.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> u will be just fine, none of the pin shooters can run a lens, going to try tommorow to see if bills new moose,elk and polar bear going to it in barn. just remember the the most important barn rule, low score has to pitch calf pens or milk a shift.


I won't have the lowest score :wink:


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

milkman38 said:


> u will be just fine, none of the pin shooters can run a lens, going to try tommorow to see if bills new moose,elk and polar bear going to it in barn. just remember the the most important barn rule, low score has to pitch calf pens or milk a shift.


You funny guy


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOO.....:wink:


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I should've asked, is this a qualifier for Indoor World in Ohio or the IBO World held in August at Seven Springs Resort? I doubt I can make the Ohio Indoor World shoot due to work


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

There is no qualifier for the indoor worlds actually the indoor worlds is a qualifier for the outdoor world all qualifiers are for the outdoor worlds


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

the web site for michigan ibo mibo.co


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

baird794 said:


> There is no qualifier for the indoor worlds actually the indoor worlds is a qualifier for the outdoor world all qualifiers are for the outdoor worlds


Thanks Bob, I just wanted to make sure. I just wanted to make sure I get qualified early for Worlds in August


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

rdraper_3 said:


> Thanks Bob, I just wanted to make sure. I just wanted to make sure I get qualified early for Worlds in August


no problem, all 3 shoots of the indiana indoor 3-d challenge are qualifiers also. you won't have to worry about that. there will also be some outdoor local shoots that are qulifiers also. when are you going to shoot. we are shooting sat. @ 9:30 so i can be back before our cree lake meeting at 4:00.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

baird794 said:


> no problem, all 3 shoots of the indiana indoor 3-d challenge are qualifiers also. you won't have to worry about that. there will also be some outdoor local shoots that are qulifiers also. when are you going to shoot. we are shooting sat. @ 9:30 so i can be back before our cree lake meeting at 4:00.


I haven't called yet but I will tomorrow. Hopefully I can get the same time


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

ill put u in for the 9 30 line too.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> ill put u in for the 9 30 line too.




Sounds good, Thanks!!!


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Ill take an early Sunday spot. I'll PM you my info and see if I can't recruit a few more. 


Sweaver


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

deer down said:


> sounds like novice hunter for this guy...cant wait


Bahahahahaha!!!!! What the [email protected]&$!!


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

mikecs4life said:


> Bahahahahaha!!!!! What the [email protected]&$!!


 gotta start somewhere!!


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

deer down said:


> sounds like novice hunter for this guy...cant wait


Sandbagger.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

just p2 icked up targets from bill, we got a moose, 2 elk,bison,polor bear,gator the big ten point,bears,deer, turks and a pile more, all 30 brand spanken new or new cores. we r going to shoot 2 arrows per station. ill post a few teaser pic's when i get course set.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

bring some info on indiana triple crown i think some of us northern boys will be able to make it


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> just p2 icked up targets from bill, we got a moose, 2 elk,bison,polor bear,gator the big ten point,bears,deer, turks and a pile more, all 30 brand spanken new or new cores. we r going to shoot 2 arrows per station. ill post a few teaser pic's when i get course set.


Sounds fun


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

milkman38 said:


> bring some info on indiana triple crown i think some of us northern boys will be able to make it


I have my 2013 booklet from the IBO that I can bring with me. I found 2 more guys for sure coming with me and possibly 2 more


----------



## mibo11x (Dec 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mibo11x (Dec 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

milkman38 said:


> just p2 icked up targets from bill, we got a moose, 2 elk,bison,polor bear,gator the big ten point,bears,deer, turks and a pile more, all 30 brand spanken new or new cores. we r going to shoot 2 arrows per station. ill post a few teaser pic's when i get course set.


Hoping to see some of those teaser pics soon


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Got back from the ATA show today, and ready to show some foam. Looked over the rinharts real good, I hope I'm ready LETS SHOOT.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

hdrat said:


> Got back from the ATA show today, and ready to show some foam. Looked over the rinharts real good, I hope I'm ready LETS SHOOT.


I haven't shot any Rineharts yet so this should be fun.....


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tryin to get the bow together for Saturday should be a fun shoot


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks good! I can't wait to get up there and shoot


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like a NE Ind line on Sat a.m.!!!!!:shade:Looks a LOT brighter in there than it was 3 years ago!!!!!


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks awesome Ray! Can't wait to come and shoot!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like some small critters in there. Best I can see is , about 20 targets?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks the barn is always a work in progress added more lights this year, , i have 8 stations that we r going to shoot 2 arrows from each for 15 shots then we will go back thur and i will flip numbers 16 -30, we put out 25 targets so 5 we will shoot twice from a diff spot. if you hate the gator shot wait till u get him the second time thur the log and under the bison, that was bill idea! looking to b a great turnout, thanks for the help alot of guys r bringing new first time shooters, helping our sport grow. barn will b warm, almost tee shirt weather

thanks ray
ps just had 2 new calves born this morn so might have to change rules and low score each day is gonna have to pitch a pen!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

the g5 guys will b coming sat and sunday and will be bringing the 2013 one and impact to do some foam damage, get to try them suckers out


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My Blazer is loaded and I have to stop and pick up 2 or 3 other people in the morning. I'm ready to start some indoor foam killing!!!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Last minute small changes done. Lets chootem boys


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna b a good turn out with some pretty good shooters!! Gonna b the first time shooting some foam this year and a first on the rineharts!!! See yall tomorrow!!


----------



## SB2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great time. Thanks Ray


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Had a great time up at the Barn today!!! First Class people all the way!!!!! Thanks for all the hard work Ray and family.....Wish I wouldn't have shot that new Impact!!!!!!


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

Great shoot today at The Barn. Great people !!! Thanks goes out to all that was involved in puttin on a great shoot!


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Awesome coarse ray!! Great place to shoot, had a blast shooting today! Hope to make it back up there........good luck to everyone left to shoot! Good shooting to Jason ewell..........and all the vendetta guys!!


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Had a lot of fun!! Wish they were closer I could spend some time in there for sure!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ray, I had a great time there. Thanks!! Vendetta Archery was WELL represented there today! Where can we go to find out where we placed?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i would like to thank ray for putting on a great shoot. i had a blast. 
Thanks again
Bob Baird


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

Always fun at the barn!! big thanks to ray and bill for the targets and the shoot. I thought it was a great set.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

some of the saturday night line


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

brian smith showing how to make a good looking shot.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Ray. Great coarse and good people. Had a good time.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

quick walk thru of the course. i think it was a great set. again hats of to ray n company for the shoot. sorry about the vid quality, its was first time using the go pro cam


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Where do we go to find out the results??


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Great shoot Milkman. Very good shoot, well organized and challenging. Can't wait for your next one.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Great shoot and great people! Thank you Ray for all the help and an special thanks for making time for the kids. My little dude is still stoked. 


Sweaver


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

rdraper_3 said:


> Where do we go to find out the results??


i believe it's mibo.co is where the scores will be posted. it wouldn't let me on the websight though. ray will you post them on here for us.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

baird794 said:


> i believe it's mibo.co is where the scores will be posted. it wouldn't let me on the websight though. ray will you post them on here for us.
> Thanks,
> Bob Baird


That link didn't work for me Bob. I'd really like to know how everyone finished and where I placed in my class.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i just posted them on a new thread, thanks guys we had a great time and met alot of new friends, also have them posted on the barn archery facebook page


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first time at the Barn shot on Friday night. Ray you guys are very cool guys great set up. I will be back again and so will my buddy from Pettysville Ohio.

Jeff


----------

